# 20-Inch Shafter Kicker on a 25" Transom



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

You have probably seen the Crestliner thread that I posted a few days ago. I'd like to get a 4-stroke Kicker on there, and we need to go used to get the price down a bit.

I've got a line on a 2005 9.9, 20-inch shaft (long shaft). I know that there are extra-long shafts for the 25" transoms. I talked with Norton Marine and Delaware Marine and both thought that, for kicker use, a 20-inch shaft is OK, since the boat would never be expected to plane.

Does anyone have any experience with this type of thing?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The long shaft is what you need. Keep in mind that the 25" Transom height is measured at the centerline (the tallest point). The kicker will be mounted offset from center alowing the prop and intake to set correctly in the water. The extra long shaft motor is more of a pontoon/sailboat application.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I would think that as long as the lower unit is deep enough for the motor to work properly (water intake), it would be fine.:T


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i use a 4hp medium shaft (18 inches ) off to the side of my 20 inch transom, and it works well. you would have to measure the transom at the spot you will be hanging it. as long as the prop is completely under the boat you will be good.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

worst case...while trolling with the waves in waves over 3's the prop might pop out of the water once in awhile, no biggy


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> worst case...while trolling with the waves in waves over 3's the prop might pop out of the water once in awhile, no biggy


That used to happen all the time while we were trolling with the little 3.9HP kicker on our Grumman.

At trolling speeds (or any speed that a 9.9 can push that Crestliner), I don't think cavitation is going to be a problem.

Edit:I just got off the phone with the mechanic at Ravenna Marine. He said they mount 20" shaft kicker motors on all of their boats. He said it would be fine on the Crestliner 1850, and reiterated exactly what you said, K gonefishin.


----------

